# Suche nach einem gaaaaanz alten spiel



## MashiroSora (27. Juli 2012)

Wie der name des Threads schon verrät suche ich nach dem namen eines gaaaanz alten spieles...

grundsätzlich war es im zukunfts-stil...
da es aber schon zu lange her ist kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen.. außer dass es ein strategiespiel war bei dem man gegen computerspieler oder andere spielen konnte und jeweilige seite ein einheitengebäude besessen hatte aus dem in regelmäßigen abständen eine einheit heraus kam
die einheiten sind denke ich festgelegte wege gegangen
auf der karte konnten verschiedene neutrale gebäude stehen die man einnehmen konnte aus denen man dann weitere  einheiten bekommen hatte

das war es im großen und ganzen was mir noch in erinnerung geblieben ist...
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir aushelfen


----------



## Hardware97 (27. Juli 2012)

Servus,

hast du vielleicht noch im Kopf wie das Spiel heißen hätte können?
Also vermutung, irgendein anfangsbuchstabe etc...???


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2012)

Mal ein Schuss ins Blaue, Z?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Juli 2012)

Sind ja extrem dürftige hinweise.
Wie lange ist es her, welches Genre, auf welchem BS hast du es spielen können ?
Usw usw, wir benötigen jede info, auch wenn sie dir vielleicht für unnötig erscheint.


----------



## Supeq (27. Juli 2012)

Wie schon gesagt, es wird "Z" sein


----------



## MashiroSora (27. Juli 2012)

hmm Z ist es nicht.. es war mehr in 3D

ich denke ich habe es das letzte mal auf einem windows XP Professional betriebssystem laufen gehabt.. etwa vor 7-9 jahren oder so

ich weiß nicht ob das nun genau passt aber ich glaube der name war irgendwie was mit cyber oder cyborg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2012)

Das ist wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen


----------



## MashiroSora (27. Juli 2012)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Das ist wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen


 
ja 

also nochmal... ich bin das nochmal im kopf durchgegangen...
einheiten wurden über die gebäude produziert... und das automatisch
man konnte sie glaube ich manuell bewegen aber konnte auch wegpunkte bei der produktion setzen
das spiel ist sehr alt aber mit damals guter 3d grafik bestückt
einheiten hatten grundsätzlich von allein angegriffen sobald gegner in der nähe waren
das spiel befindet sich vom stil her immer in der zukunft
name KANN "cyber" enthalten bin mir aber überhaupt nicht sicher
die stärksten einheiten waren glaube ich roboter/cyborgs (nahkampf art sowie auch fernkampf mit laser)
alle anderen einheiten waren sowas wie panzer
die gebäude sind einnehmbar und die seite die alle  gebäude hatte hat gewonnen (auch nicht zu 100% sicher)

das ist soweit alles woran ich mich noch erinner...
hoffe das hilft

*selbst weiter such*


----------



## Chakka_cor (27. Juli 2012)

Hi,

irgendwie kommt mir deine Beschreibung bekannt vor.

Konnte man bei dem Game sich für eine von drei Gruppen entscheiden (Mensch, Mutant und Roboter)?

Wenn ja hab ich das Uraltgame noch zuhause rumliegen.


----------



## MashiroSora (27. Juli 2012)

Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> irgendwie kommt mir deine Beschreibung bekannt vor.
> 
> ...


 
ich weiß nicht... wenn du mir den namen sagen würdest würde ich nach einem screenshot gucken

wie das spiel aussieht habe ich noch im kopf


----------



## Chakka_cor (27. Juli 2012)

MashiroSora schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht... wenn du mir den namen sagen würdest würde ich nach einem screenshot gucken
> 
> wie das spiel aussieht habe ich noch im kopf


 
muss nach der Arbeit noch zum Friseur und danach durchwühl ich mal meine alte "Schatzkiste" und posten dann den Namen. Das Game das ich meine hat aber bestimmt schon seine 15 Jahre auf dem Buckel, evtl sogar noch mehr.


----------



## MashiroSora (27. Juli 2012)

Chakka_cor schrieb:


> muss nach der Arbeit noch zum Friseur und danach durchwühl ich mal meine alte "Schatzkiste" und posten dann den Namen.


 
ok danke


----------



## myrazor (1. August 2012)

War das wirklich 3D oder nur Pseudo 3D mit Iso-Ansicht bzw von oben?

Falls die Kamera oben war könntest du vllt MAX meinen.


----------



## blubberlutz (1. August 2012)

Mmh, klingt eigentlich nach C&C


----------



## chregubr85 (1. August 2012)

Oder Dune? (Ganz ganz alt, aber... Hach war das ne schöne Zeit!)


----------



## blubberlutz (1. August 2012)

Stimmt, die Dune-Teile waren auch toll *in alten Erinnerungen schwelg*


----------



## The_Rock (5. August 2012)

MashiroSora schrieb:


> hmm Z ist es nicht.. es war mehr in 3D
> 
> ich denke ich habe es das letzte mal auf einem windows XP Professional betriebssystem laufen gehabt.. etwa vor 7-9 jahren oder so
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob das nun genau passt aber ich glaube der name war irgendwie was mit cyber oder cyborg



Dann vielleicht der Nachfolger? 
Z 2 - Steel Soldiers
Screens: https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...Q&biw=1680&bih=927&sei=oaIdUOKRKKXQ4QS65YDwBQ


----------



## Galford (5. August 2012)

"Total Annihilation" war's bestimmt nicht, oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2012)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht der Nachfolger?
> Z 2 - Steel Soldiers
> Screens: https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...Q&biw=1680&bih=927&sei=oaIdUOKRKKXQ4QS65YDwBQ



Ist bei mir völlig in Vergessenheit geraten


----------



## OctoCore (5. August 2012)

Eines der ersten Spiele in der Art, die wirklich in echtem 3D waren, war Earth 2150 (mit Erweiterungen Moonproject und Lost Souls), der Vorgänger Earth 2140 hatte noch die ISO-Ansicht. Später gab es dann noch Earth 2160.
In 2150 gabs auch Mechs - also so zweibeinige Walker die man bis an die Zähne aufrüsten konnte, mit Lasern und /oder raketen werfern. Panzer sowieso, es gab aber auch fliegende Einheiten und Wasserfahrzeuge. Und natürlich die üblichen Bodenverteidigungen.


----------



## Eftilon (10. August 2012)

Am nächsten laut beschreibung des TE kommt Z das ist war (geiles spiel und ganz schön hektisch )

Ich schmeiss aber noch mal ein paar Titel aus der grauen vorzeit in den Raum, vielleicht hilft das auf die sprünge.

- M.A.X & M.A.X. 2 (Mischung aus runden und Echtzeitstrategie)
- Dark Reign & Dark Reign 2

lg

eftilon


----------



## GlStefan4 (16. August 2012)

chakka_cor schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> irgendwie kommt mir deine beschreibung bekannt vor.
> 
> ...


 
kknd?


----------



## Chu (23. August 2012)

Hätte jetzt auf kknd getippt..


----------



## DarkMo (27. August 2012)

kknd oder earth sind aber meilenweit vorbei an der beschreibung  das sind "ganz normale" echtzeitstrategie titel. auch bei max hatte man (zwar rundenbasiert) einheiten, die man selber befehligt und die nich alleine rumdüßen. max war btw DAS game für mich, nachdem ich sagte "nie wieder rundenbasiert" xD achja: dune als vorgänger von cnc ist auch echtzeitstrategie. man hatte zwar eine - aus heutiger sicht - grottige steuerung, aber im grunde spielte es sich gleich.

am besten wars immer, wenn man sich 2 "screens" erstellt hatte (glaube mit F1 und F2 konnte man dann zw den beiden positionen hin und herspringen) und dann eine einheit anklickte, b für bewegen drückte, dann auf den andren screen wechselte (schlachtfeldposition) und hier dahinklickte, wo die einheit hinsollte. dann zurück zum ersten screen und weiter mit der nächsten einheit ^^ ein spaß *g* zumal die raketenwerfer einheiten immer ein feld weiter feuern konnten wie die abwehrtürme - strategie pur!  das waren noch games *träum*

oida! kknd2 scheints sogar mittlerweile umsonst zu geben. wie kuhl ^^
Dark Blog: Hasil penelusuran untuk kknd

hab nochmal bilder zu earth (2140/50/60) und dune2 gesucht. hach dieses nostalgie flair ><


----------



## Galford (30. August 2012)

Ob sich der Threadersteller überhaupt nochmal meldet? Ich finde es irgendwie sehr unbefriedigend nicht zu wissen, welches Spiel es den letztendlich war.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2012)

Galford schrieb:


> Ob sich der Threadersteller überhaupt nochmal meldet? Ich finde es irgendwie sehr unbefriedigend nicht zu wissen, welches Spiel es den letztendlich war.



Glaub ich nicht, 27.7 war Erstzulassung und gleichzeitig letzter Besuch


----------



## MashiroSora (18. September 2012)

nachdem ich endlich wieder auf meinen benutzer konnte <.<
keines der spiele die irgendwie genannt wurden stimmten mit dem spiel das ich suche überein... auch wenn welche dabei waren die viele gute erinnerungen geweckt haben

als einzigste hinweise weiß ich aber wirklich nur das was ich bereits vorher geschrieben hatte und nur als mglicher inhalt im name "cyber"


----------



## GlStefan4 (18. September 2012)

MashiroSora schrieb:


> nachdem ich endlich wieder auf meinen benutzer konnte <.<
> keines der spiele die irgendwie genannt wurden stimmten mit dem spiel das ich suche überein... auch wenn welche dabei waren die viele gute erinnerungen geweckt haben
> 
> als einzigste hinweise weiß ich aber wirklich nur das was ich bereits vorher geschrieben hatte und nur als mglicher inhalt im name "cyber"



war das Spiel nun Echtzeit oder rundenbasiert?


----------



## MashiroSora (25. September 2012)

GlStefan4 schrieb:


> war das Spiel nun Echtzeit oder rundenbasiert?


 
ich glaube es war echtzeit...


----------



## milesdavis (26. September 2012)

Hier gibts eine große Liste - vielleicht hilfts bei der Suche!

Old PC Games - homepage


----------



## PF81 (26. September 2012)

Boah, nach dem lesen hier hab ich wieder Bock paar alte Klassiker rauszusuchen


----------



## KastenBier (26. September 2012)

Ich glaube Age of Empires und Empire Earth sind heute wieder fällig


----------



## GreenGiant (27. September 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube Age of Empires und Empire Earth sind heute wieder fällig



Oh ja, ob die wohl problemlos unter Win7 laufen...


----------



## KastenBier (27. September 2012)

GreenGiant schrieb:


> Oh ja, ob die wohl problemlos unter Win7 laufen...



Also Age of Empires 1/2 ist mit diversen Community Patches lauffähig. Empire Earth habe ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Lt.Ford (27. September 2012)

Bei Warcraft 3 gibts ne Mod namens "Civilization Wars"... das scheint mit dem von dir Beschriebenem übereinzustimmen


----------



## GreenGiant (28. September 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:
			
		

> Also Age of Empires 1/2 ist mit diversen Community Patches lauffähig. Empire Earth habe ich noch nicht probiert.



Also für mich wäre AoE II + AddOn und Empire Earth + AddOn interessant. Muss ich am WE mal gucken


----------



## Bootybay (28. September 2012)

Das was du beschreibst hört sich ganz nach Future Cop L.A.P.D. an.
Bin mir fast sicher dass du das nicht meinst aber vielleicht ja doch 

@OctoCore Vielen dank für deinen Earth 2150 Post  Einer meiner alten lieblingsspiele und total in vergessenheit geraten... der Tag ist gerettet!


----------



## Schiassomat (28. September 2012)

Ist zwar nicht`s mit Cyber aber Mayday ist es ja auch nicht oder?

Mayday Screenshot #2 for PC - GameFAQs


----------



## Magic12345 (28. September 2012)

Hört sich nach Z an (aus dem Jahr 1996) von den Bitmap Brothers.

http://lonely-george.de/screenshots/z_1_screen1.png


----------



## blaidd (28. September 2012)

Hätt auch auf Z oder KKND getippt, da es das wohl nicht ist, hab ich einfach mal gesucht...

Eventuell das hier?

Cyberstorm II



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mechcommander (2) vielleicht? Paßt nicht ganz zur Beschreibung, kann man aber mal ausprobieren, ist mittlerweile Freeware...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eftilon (2. Oktober 2012)

MeiOmei !! hier wurde ja schon alles erwähnt was rang und namen hat !!!

Vielleicht war es ja doch ein gemoddetes Age of Empires ? 


Also ich tippe auch auf "Z" war auch ein lustiges spiel, gibts jetzt auch für Android.

eftilon


----------



## MashiroSora (4. Oktober 2012)

also Z ist es wie gesagt nicht <.<
alles was irgend wie nach 2000 rausgekommen ist kann wegfallen (also auch warcraft 3, denn das ist das spiel was ich seit beginn mit spiele <.<)

Cyberstorm kommt vom grafischen her sehr nah ran, ist es aber leider auch nicht

vielleicht hilft es ja wenn ich noch mit erwähne dass die einheiten in einem gewissen interval erstellt wurden, und dass alle einheiten futuristisch gestaltet sind und die besten einheiten (also die einheiten auf höchster stufe) sind roboter und 2 typen haben (fernkampf, nahkampf)
die einheiten bis zu den robotern kommen aus so einer art fabrik die mit jeder stufe ein wenig gewaltiger aussieht und die roboter kommen aus so einer art... ventilationsteil da was auf dem boden zu sehen ist.. wie eine art platform dargestellt.

ich hoffe dass irgendjemand eine ahnung hat welches spiel es sein könnte >.< ich habe bisher selbst nur wenig erfolg gehabt


----------



## AsRomaBrividi (8. November 2012)

Ich tipp mal auf Metal Fatigue ausm Jahr 2000. 
Schau's dir einfach mal an, vielleicht ist es das.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (17. November 2012)

Hehe, netter Zufall. Mir kam gerade auch mal spontan Metal Fatigue in den Sinn. Habe es nie gespielt, aber meiner Erinnerung nach baute man erst einmal nur normale Einheiten und konnte dann quasi aus den Teilen dieser Einheiten bzw. dem Schrott der Schlachten Roboter bauen. Kämpfe fanden dort wohl auf der Erde, im Luftraum/Orbit und unterirdisch statt, zumindest auf mehreren Ebenen. Müsste eine 3D-Engine gehabt haben. Die PC Games hatte das damals mal getestet.


----------



## bofferbrauer (18. November 2012)

MashiroSora schrieb:


> hmm Z ist es nicht.. es war mehr in 3D
> 
> ich denke ich habe es das letzte mal auf einem windows XP Professional betriebssystem laufen gehabt.. etwa vor 7-9 jahren oder so


 
7-9 Jahre, Win Xp... das nenn ich nicht gaaaaanz alt; Ich war jetzt darauf gefasst ein obskures DOS Spiel wiederfinden zu sollen 



blaidd schrieb:


> Eventuell das hier?
> 
> Cyberstorm II
> 
> ...



Cyberstorm... Ich such immer noch den ersten Teil

@Mechcommander: Super, danke für die Info, wusste ich gar nicht. Gleich mal gegoogelt und heruntergeladen


----------



## ZeroX360 (18. November 2012)

Glaube ich weiß welches Spiel das ist muss aber noch etwas warten.
Mein Bruder wird mich noch mehr hassen wenn ich ihn wach klingel. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Gerade noch ebend in einem Forum geschaut was ich lieber nicht erwähnen werde. 
Aber könnte es dieses Spiel sein. Robo Rumble es muss das einfach sein.


----------



## AsRomaBrividi (18. November 2012)

Des muss einfach Metal Fatigue sein.  

@ SchwarzerQuader
Hab's selbst oft gespielt. Bin seinerzeit durch die Demo auf das Spiel gestoßen und muss sagen macht heut noch Spaß. 
Gibt's glaub ich auch irgendwo als Freeware aber so genau weiß ich des jetz auch nicht.


----------

